# easy recital repertoire



## soul_syringe

actually, i've played both a looong time ago but my young cousin can't decide. between h. reinhold's impromptu and c. chaminade's automne (concerte de etude) which one should i pick? thanks!  personally, i prefer the melodic lines in reinhold's meno mosso part but i love the transition of chaminade's storm... so which one should i let my cousin play? aaarrggghhh!!! too many piano music, too little time!!!


----------

